# I got a B16



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi my name Is Jeffrey (keith) Wood... I drive a white 07 Sentra 6spd... you can check my car out on Cardomain... as of now I am looking to get a Turbo manifold made for my car... any ideas? and yes I am the Number one 07 on Cardomain


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

No one has turbo'd the '07s as of yet. Why don't you wait a while on trying turbo a BRAND new car. Unless you or your parents got plenty of money to blow.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet. I just bought a 07 Versa SL 6 speed. I wish it had the 2.0L or the SE-R's 200hp 2.5L in it. But it has a MR18DE. Its got some pepp to it. Have you looked into other performance items?


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I have already put close to 3K into my car... and it would be nice to make it a little more peppy... and yes I got some money to throw at it


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> Well I have already put close to 3K into my car... and it would be nice to make it a little more peppy... and yes I got some money to throw at it


You have already spent 3 grand on it? In what? cosmetics? There is little to no aftermarket support for the 07 Sentra yet.

You have any pictures?


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Mostly cosmetics... 1.8" Drop, Custom Mesh Grille, smoked tail lights and headlights and some 18" TenzoR rims... just check it out on Cardomain... my SN on there is Iwanagofast


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

this is my third sentra... I have had a 95" 200SX and a 92 Sentra SE-R which was built to about 190WHP (N/A)... and I am either going to go all out on this car or leave it how it is and buy a RX7... considering how there are no parts for my car it looks like she is staying mostly stock for now


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

The first one with the rims, grill, smoked lights is fake, its photoshopped. :lame: 

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/3/web/2751000-2751999/2751982_1_full.jpg

Also, you want a turbo manifold.. but you wanna supercharge it? Something isnt right, You already seem like a tool for making fake pics.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You build a 190whp n/a SR? what DE or VE? i would ask for some pictures but those might be photoshopped too.


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

its very obvious that the rims are fake and the grill and headlights are fake... its just to show what it will look like...

Thats the picture for the sponsorship she is already de-badged with smoked tails and the rims are in just need to buy tires...Springs are in shipping and grill is in powder coating... New headlights are on the way I had them baked so the part of the housing can be black'd out.. also looking to be the tester car for some M3 mirrors...

sorry I should have clearified... the car is in the process of getting finished as of now... 

the car will be finished before October 20th... thats the date of her first show...

Just the USDM Sr20... Port/ polish, knife edged,rods, squirters, Sleeved with I believe it was a 1.6mm over bore but I could be wrong, it was 4 years ago .. pretty much the whole shebang... till she went Bang lol....


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Are you asking for pics of the SE-R? I can see if I have any but the thing was uglier then shit just your average Flat black SE-R with no hub caps and a crappy ass drop... the car was fun to drive but not too reliable


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> its very obvious that the rims are fake and the grill and headlights are fake... its just to show what it will look like...
> 
> Thats the picture for the sponsorship she is already de-badged with smoked tails and the rims are in just need to buy tires...Springs are in shipping and grill is in powder coating... New headlights are on the way I had them baked so the part of the housing can be black'd out.. also looking to be the tester car for some M3 mirrors...
> 
> ...


Yes it is obvious, but you made it seem like you had all this "3 grand" dumped into your car and all i see is a photoshopped picture and some stock ones. You never stated once that it was a edited picture. You made claims of these mods and you have nothing to support them.

That SR motor you just listed wouldnt make 190whp. You have dyno sheets of this? Any proof what so ever?



iwanagofast said:


> Are you asking for pics of the SE-R? I can see if I have any but the thing was uglier then shit just your average Flat black SE-R with no hub caps and a crappy ass drop... the car was fun to drive but not too reliable


No i dont want pictures.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hi!!!! please come join us on TeamV-Locity » News 
i really like the 07 specs


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

the only reason I am on this forum is to get a turbo manifold... if U expect me to try to prove I had a bunch of shit on a car that I had over 4 years ago U R rediculous I didnt even have a digi camera when I had the car... I dont care if U dont believe me... and I have 3G's into my car... its called fabrication time... The springs I bought just came out not even a week ago... I might have 3K into my car but it doesnt mean its done yet... I got my grille in then I had it shipped to Tuscon to get powder coated... It took 3 weeks just to get my headlights done and I am waiting on them to come in from California... this is all one off stuff... sorry I didnt go to pep boys like some people...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> the only reason I am on this forum is to get a turbo manifold... if U expect me to try to prove I had a bunch of shit on a car that I had over 4 years ago U R rediculous I didnt even have a digi camera when I had the car... I dont care if U dont believe me... and I have 3G's into my car... its called fabrication time... The springs I bought just came out not even a week ago... I might have 3K into my car but it doesnt mean its done yet... I got my grille in then I had it shipped to Tuscon to get powder coated... It took 3 weeks just to get my headlights done and I am waiting on them to come in from California... this is all one off stuff... sorry I didnt go to pep boys like some people...


What does pep boys have anything to do with this? Are you saying i shop at pep boys? 

You started this thread about a turbo manifold... yeah. But you have on your cardomain that your going to supercharge it? You realise that turbo'ing and supercharging is two different things right...? doesnt seem like you know the difference.


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

lol... FYI a Turbo charger is considerd one of the three types of supercharger... you got Roots Centrifigul and Turbo... and I was planning on Supercharging till I checked out my specs on Turbocalculator compared to a T25BB and I decided it would be cheaper just to do that... Ihavent been on my cardomain in over a month so dont go off of what I have in there....

And stop trying to talk shit on a damn Forum... U aint ever goin to call me out on my shit so I suggest U stop trying


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Now if U aint going to help me find a Turbo Manifold for my car then just stop posting this is why I hate forums you always have those people that like to bitch....

My SE-R was a fully built N/A motor sorry if I didnt put down headers exhaustand intake so U would think I actually had 190 but I thought it was obvious....

My sentra is going to have all one off parts and if I cant get a Turbo manifold for it then I will just Supercharge it

What A/R Housing do you think I should use... Since you know all this shit what turbo would actuially work best with my car?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> lol... FYI a Turbo charger is considerd one of the three types of supercharger... you got Roots Centrifigul and Turbo... and I was planning on Supercharging till I checked out my specs on Turbocalculator compared to a T25BB and I decided it would be cheaper just to do that... Ihavent been on my cardomain in over a month so dont go off of what I have in there....
> 
> And stop trying to talk shit on a damn Forum... U aint ever goin to call me out on my shit so I suggest U stop trying


A turbocharged car has a turbo that runs off the exhaust (free power). A supercharged car as a supercharger that runs of a drive belt. They are not the same. They both have the same concept but are designed different...



iwanagofast said:


> Now if U aint going to help me find a Turbo Manifold for my car then just stop posting this is why I hate forums you always have those people that like to bitch....
> 
> My SE-R was a fully built N/A motor sorry if I didnt put down headers exhaustand intake so U would think I actually had 190 but I thought it was obvious....
> 
> ...


There is NO turbo manifolds for a B16 Sentra, unless you want a custom equal length or something of that sort. Which is going to cost a decent amount of money. I'm not talking shit. You should do some research before you post. Do you think they're going to make turbo parts for a car that just came out this year, with a motor that just started in production?


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats... U know the difference... But they are in the same category... And you "Free Power" Still only has a 9/10 conversion which is allot better then a Supers 6/10...

I am trying to find a shop to make a custom one... if they made em already I would have one.... 

I figured this would be a good place to look for a shop...

I have done all the research on my car that I can... so stop talking shit


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

iwanagofast said:


> Hi my name Is Jeffrey (keith) Wood... I drive a white 07 Sentra 6spd... you can check my car out on Cardomain... as of now I am looking to get a Turbo manifold made for my car... any ideas? and yes I am the Number one 07 on Cardomain


Notcie how it says I am looking to get a turbo manifold made for my car.... maybe you should learn to read... now shut up


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> Notcie how it says I am looking to get a turbo manifold made for my car.... maybe you should learn to read... now shut up


You're a ignorant person and a moron. Thats all.


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

Dude. That's wannagofast is a R-tard. A SUPERCHARGER runs off of the engines drive belts to get the compressor spinning, while a TURBOCHARGER uses exhaust gases to spin the compressor.

You couldn't bake your own headlights to paint them? And you call yourself a tuner?

You're a ricer. A full-blown Autozone buying, Off the shelf part guy. You're not going to find a turbo manifold for the B16's because NO COMPANY MAKES THEM. If you want one, you'd have to make it yourself, or, by the looks of it HAVE SOMEONE ELSE DO IT CAUSE YOU CAN'T.

-Rant over-


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

And for the record, there are MANY different types of superchargers of and including: Roots/Centrifugal/Scrolling/Wankel. Yes. Wankel.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

wait wait. and He ALSO said if he can't find a turbo...he's just going to supercharge it? As if that's ANY easier? Is he five years old or something? I feel dumber now...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

245Tuner said:


> wait wait. and He ALSO said if he can't find a turbo...he's just going to supercharge it? As if that's ANY easier? Is he five years old or something? I feel dumber now...


Well if he has a custom made manifold, he can have a flange welded on to which ever compressor he wants to run, T2, T3 which ever, custom downpipe and intercooler piping. Everything has to be custom. But still that would take more brain power than i think he can produce.


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL... I am not going to make my own Turbo manifold... I have already done three cars on my own now I am too busy with work... the reason I didnt bake the headlights myself is becuase I can pay someone else to do it so why not... I work for a reason... 

I am trying to find a shop to make It for me thats why I am on here... should have figured there would be a bunch of bitches on here... BTW a supercharger runs off the Crank... and in theory they are one in the same... they put more air into your motor by compressing air (Creating PSI) One runs off the crank and one runs off the Exhaust...

I have to have stuff made for my car... I dont have the time to make show quality parts...

lol... Talk shit to my face U little bitches


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

lol shit talking bitches... Sorry I can actually afford to put shit on my car... *HATERS*Gotta love em


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

I suppoe you guys are going to tell me what to do with my RX7 next huh?

Once you guys get proven to be bitches you got to start talking trash on how I dont do shit on my own... I am a realestate agent...I spend most of my time driving people around in my car getting them to buy houses. Or on the computer finding them houses to look at... now why would I care about my damn secondary car enough to make shit on my own... lets talk about the LS2 I am building and watch U guys get made into asses yet again


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, come out to PA, and I'll be sure to get right up in your face, pal. If you want, feel free to IM me if you have that much of a problem. Then again, I'm suprised you even know how to use a computer, so I won't push it by trying to get you to use IM. That's seizure territory right there.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> LOL... I am not going to make my own Turbo manifold... I have already done three cars on my own now I am too busy with work... the reason I didnt bake the headlights myself is becuase I can pay someone else to do it so why not... I work for a reason...
> 
> I am trying to find a shop to make It for me thats why I am on here... should have figured there would be a bunch of bitches on here... BTW a supercharger runs off the Crank... and in theory they are one in the same... they put more air into your motor by compressing air (Creating PSI) One runs off the crank and one runs off the Exhaust...
> 
> ...


Yeah we know he runs off the drive pulleys. The CRANK is a drive pulley. :loser:


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, wait, you're saying I can't afford to put stuff on my car now? That's why I have a 2.5K stereo in my Volvo. I'm hating because you sir, are retarded. IQ of 60. Balloon headed, special bus riding, RETARDED. If you want me to tell you about RX's I can do that too. What chassis?


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

wait, wait, Let me get this right, You have an RX, and an LS2, or are you putting the LS2 into the RX? I smell bullshit.


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats cool I am glad U do... I am buying the 94 RX7 this weekend... the guy wants 1600 for it how could I not do it... the body is pretty clean and the motor is blown... they have already done a Sl1 in a RX so I am going to be the first with an LS2


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

iwanagofast said:


> lets talk about the LS2 I am building and watch U guys get made into asses yet again












Bring it!


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

They have done LS2's....Dude. How retarded are you?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

245Tuner said:


> They have done LS2's....Dude. How retarded are you?


Thats one of the most common swaps for a RX7 there is. 

LS2 Swap - RX-7 Owners Club

LS2 Exhaust Done! 427 RX7? - HybridZ

Google it.


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

Mas280 on hybridzfourms has a FD with an LS2 running 10.5 at 130 something....


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

In your own words, Would you like to keep going, so we can make you look like an ass again?


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

And here is what I was looking for, the pics of my old RX..1989 FC3S Turbo II











































JDM 13Bh
HKS SSQV
HKS F-Con Air/Fuel Comp.
RacingBeat Stainless Exhaust
Sold it because of constant problems, didn't want to have to put so much money into a car that I didn't need.


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

Awh! look, I found his myspace, cute.

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/44308030


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice... I dont like that body style too much...
And I know other people have done an LS2 in a RX I meant through my friends shop....Listen you guys go ahead and say shit on here... I got a listing presentatio to go do so if you end up finding a shop that can build me a Manifold for under $1500 just go ahead and reply... I dont have time to sit on here and argue with you guys.. I am glad you work on all your own cars like I use to... I have work to go do... 

If you guys end up going on the AKA rally this upcoming year then I will see you there and you guys can say whatever you want to my face and see how stuff goes down... but for now its just retarded shit talking... if you sleep better at night knowing you work on your car more then I do then good for you. I sleep better knowing I got more money in the bank


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

hehehehe.


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

am J. (Jeffrey) Keith WOOD. My nickname is "KID IRON" its a long story. I am 5'11" I weigh 165-175 lbs. My Reach is 74" my current MMA record is 3-1-0 I am going to be training at Arizona Combat Sports... I love to hang out with my friends and go to kick backs. I love just kickin it and not really dealing with drama. I love Real estate Ever seen "Flip That House"? well thats what I am going to be doing. Making 35K in 2 months. Not to mention I am also doing marketing for my father A. Tom Wood. and am working towards becoming a Realator myself.......... ...I love to go fast in cars, on boats, jet skis, atv's, whatever. I am somewhat of an adrenaline junky. . I love cars. my life is based around them I love making them go fast and handle amazing. I hope to eventually become a time attack driver. if you would like to know anything else please ask or my AIM is Keithsnowwood 

Yep. I'm that good.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

alrighty i think we're done here 
and it's spelled "realtor"


----------

